
Ask HN: Do people read tech how-tos blog in 2020 - thescribbblr
With YouTube becoming the next big thing and there&#x27;s ton of content to learn about. I just want to know if people still read tech blogs?
======
sdwolfz
Reading is faster than video watching, at least for me, so yes!

Some things are better explained visually though, for example when I started
learning flash in highschool I watched video tutorials because I needed to
learn the UI, and learn how to do visual stuff. Also when I started learning
java in uni I watched one of those java in 1 hour on YouTube because I needed
to see with my eyes how a "real" programmer codes, what tools they use, how
things should be layer out, where the buttons are, and things like this. But
after that I stopped and used written text exclusively, first giant books,
then blogs and stack overflow of precise problems.

I don't necessarily intend to go to how-to blogs, it's just that they are the
ones that pop up when I search things. Even started my own with things that I
don't want to forget.

~~~
thescribbblr
Awesome. Also, I am learning vue and react js. Earlier I was reading official
documentation that ends up on I couldn't understand a single thing. But then I
switched to YouTube things were far better clear.

